# My photo enhancement method



## DonnB (Aug 21, 2009)

This is the method i have been using lately. So try it and let me know what you think...

[FONT=&quot]Start off by opening the image you want to retouch in Photoshop. I use tiff images as my version wont accept raw files.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Go through _Layer>Duplicate Layer_, a small window will pop up for you to choose a new name for your duplicated layer, click _OK_ to proceed. From your _Layers Panel_, choose the recently duplicated layer and change its _Blending Mode_ into _Soft Light_.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Go through _Layer>Duplicate Layer_ once again and this time give the recently duplicated layer a _Gaussian Blur_ by going through _Filters>Blur>Gaussian Blur_ set it at _10 px_. From the _Layers Panel_, give the blurred layer an _Overlay_ blending Mode and change its _Opacity_ to _20%_.[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]Now this is what I do if I need to fix up the contrast.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]On the first layer, go through to _Image>Adjustments>Curves_. Then I put 2 marks on the line one near the top one near the bottom and just move them till I get what I am after.[/FONT] 

I have included 2 different pics with before/after for you to check out. They have had no curve used on them.


----------



## Gecko_ProCs (Aug 21, 2009)

Not bad
they look great!
good work


----------



## Gecko_ProCs (Aug 21, 2009)

I gave it a go
works pretty good


----------



## slim6y (Aug 21, 2009)

You can normally get an add on for .raw files - for all versions of photoshop - and they're free.


----------



## DonnB (Aug 21, 2009)

Had a look mines v7 and to old. I use my raw software program now as i can send the file to PS without having to save first.


----------



## sweetangel (Aug 21, 2009)

you need newer versions of photoshop for the new cameras, so only certain versions can work for the new cameras  but they are free to download from adobe website as long as you have compatible software. and they pics look good! very interesting method, why do u use gaussian blur? what does it do to the photo?


----------



## PSimmo (Aug 21, 2009)

if your shooting raw images with your digital camera....you should try Adobe Lightroom


----------



## webcol (Aug 21, 2009)

Nice pictures, is the second one a male Eastern Water Dragon?


----------



## SyKeD (Aug 21, 2009)

Holy crap i want that lemur!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lizardboyyy (Aug 21, 2009)

untouchables said:


> Nice pictures, is the second one a male Eastern Water Dragon?


yes it is a male


----------



## DonnB (Aug 22, 2009)

As Lizardboyyy said yes its a male EWD


----------



## coastal-shagg (Aug 22, 2009)

*My attempt*

This was my quick attempt, actually does anyone know what those orange spots are on my Platurus back ?


----------



## Waterrat (Aug 22, 2009)

coastal-shagg said:


> This was my quick attempt, actually does anyone know what those orange spots are on my Platurus back ?




They look like mites to me.


----------



## Ramsayi (Aug 22, 2009)

coastal-shagg said:


> This was my quick attempt, actually does anyone know what those orange spots are on my Platurus back ?



mites.Very common on wc animals.


----------



## Azzajay77 (Aug 22, 2009)

Love the 2nd water dragon pic. Very impressive.


----------



## DonnB (Aug 23, 2009)

PSimmo said:


> if your shooting raw images with your digital camera....you should try Adobe Lightroom



I have a copy but not very good at using it.


----------



## DonnB (Aug 24, 2009)

Anyone else got some good processes?


----------



## Odonutter (Aug 25, 2009)

*Processing Digital Images*

Hi,

I put this together the other day after requests about digi image processing. There's so little information out there and, depending on what you want to do, it's very technically daunting. This is an attempt to summarise the basics with some assistance from a professional colleague who is also a wildlife photographer. 
WildiariesHope it's of use.

Simon.


----------



## DonnB (Aug 26, 2009)

Thats very helpful Odonutter.


----------

